# Gotta love eBay! Specs/info Stihl 011av?



## John in MA (Apr 16, 2002)

All right, I'm going broke fast but I'm getting lots of saws. I just snagged an orange Stihl 011avq for $40 on Buy It Now. Interesting thing was the seller had an Eager Beaver set at the same price. That's still available. 

Anyway, what's an 011avq like? Age, quality, specs? Sorta reminds me of an 009. I'm going high-tech--my first saw with a chainbrake!


----------



## high life man (Apr 16, 2002)

$40! That's a great deal if it's decent!

But:
I had an 010AV once. I had poor luck with it. I'ts okay for limbing and occaisional stuff, but if you're used to pro saws, you may be disappointed. As a novelty it's pretty neat. 

I wound up selling mine for parts. I hope you have better luck with yours. Although if you dislike it, at $40 you could resell it on Ebay for a handsome profit, which you should like just fine. 

I saw a used 011 at the dealer today. Priced at $99.


----------



## johnb (Apr 21, 2002)

*great little saw*

Hi John MA,

I'm on my 3rd e-bay 011 av "parts saw" These little saws are really straight forward and seem easy to repair. All of the saws I received were with damaged rings and some minor scoring. I clean them up get new rings hand hone the cylinder. Being carefull to not over hone just get the excess ring material that sticks to the cylinder walls. Further replace the gaskets and be carefull with the exhaust gasket it is somewhat difficult to place. Sorry I don't have any specs on the saw. Post rebuild running I run 2 tanks of 32:1 through the saw. The first tank is just idle and rev slightly. Let it smoke! The damaged cylinder and rings need the lube! after the two tanks go to what ever mix your are comfortable with I run 40:1 or 45:1 it just gives the little devils more lube. the saw won't be at full power till after the new rings completly seat. good luck with your 011.

"the Hoosier"


----------



## eyolf (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm sitting here with my jaw hangin' down at e-bay. Seems like in past years the chainsaw market on ebay kind of lulled a little after the fall/early winter feeding frenzy. Those that frequent the ebay chain saw listings notice the "Chain saw king" listings...the guy almost always has a few western saws up for sale, and I'm sure I remeber he had this same saw http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2018045017 about a month or so ago., and that it sold for about $270. I am getting old, maybe my memory is slipping.

If this is the same saw, and it even looks like the same photos, this new guy bought it, held it for a couple of weeks, and made a quick buck to boot.

Jeez.


----------



## John in MA (Apr 25, 2002)

My buys have all been on Buy It Now. That's where the really good deals are.

Have you noticed that this guy's and the Saw-King's auctions are identical? Right down to the last detail and location. I may be wrong, but I think it's his alter-ego.


----------



## assaw (Nov 6, 2010)

John in MA said:


> All right, I'm going broke fast but I'm getting lots of saws. I just snagged an orange Stihl 011avq for $40 on Buy It Now. Interesting thing was the seller had an Eager Beaver set at the same price. That's still available.
> 
> Anyway, what's an 011avq like? Age, quality, specs? Sorta reminds me of an 009. I'm going high-tech--my first saw with a chainbrake!



hi there, australia calling. here is some info on the 011av. i have found it to be a great work horse it would cut timber and split posts all day long, but she would get hot and we would get fed at the same time so it didnt bother us. it serverd my grandfather and myself for the best part of 20 years mills through hard wood like butter . but like all saws it really comes down to the chain:deadhorse: before i could use it i had to know how to sharpen it and look after it . just like your rifle. well that was a trip . i still own the 011 saw and use it regularly. two thumbs up from me


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 6, 2010)

Man that guy must be pissed at you. It took you eight and a half friggin years to answer his post. I hope you plan to do better and not treat the rest of us that way. Rep com'in to ya!


----------



## Ma Barker (Nov 6, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> Man that guy must be pissed at you. It took you eight and a half friggin years to answer his post. I hope you plan to do better and not treat the rest of us that way. Rep com'in to ya!



:hmm3grin2orange: Yuk yuk yuk, that was pretty funny. Rep coming to both of you. assaw, welcome to the site. 

Ma


----------



## eyolf (Nov 7, 2010)

John in MA probably doesn't even know. Hasn't been around much, and probably doesn't buy saws on Ebay much anymore either.

I remember he caused a little excitement when he talked an Ebay seller into aborting an auction for a rare saw (jonsered 111) and selling it to him for $40. The good part was coming on here and bragging up how he'd scooped us all on it.


----------

